# Baffin Bay



## garza (Dec 27, 2006)

Had a great day with of couple of fishing buddies. Looking forward to a great summer! FISH ON!!!


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

good lookin mess of fish there


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Where in the heck did you find clear water like that in Baffin?


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

tailchaser22 said:


> Where in the heck did you find clear water like that in Baffin?


I was wondering the same thing. Ever time I fish there the water reminds me of Sabine Lake.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe in Alazan Bay...Or at the boat ramp???


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe last summer...wet wading(or maybe he is tougher than me). Water didn't look like that this weekend for us in Baffin.


----------



## Duwa (Dec 21, 2004)

*Baffin almost Gin Clear*

With the March winds blowing around 25-40 the entire week, I don't think this picture was taken in Baffin. Correct me if I'm wrong. I didn't catch it at first, till I read the other report- wet wading??? Anyway good mess of fish. Way to go!!!


----------



## jonnylaw (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice catch, but Baffin has looked like Tea everywhere I've been lately.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Nice mess of fish........


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

I actually wet waded today for the first time this year so thats not far fetched. However, I do agree that that pic wasn't taken in Baffin this year. Nice catch but the inference is a tad misleading wouldn't you say?? Later, Aubrey


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

mean looking flatty....nice post


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Another give away. The tide level at that ramp hasn't been that high since last Sept.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice mess of fish! I hope that big girl on the stringer went back in the dip


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

those trees aRE FULL OF LEAVES... JUST SAYIN


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

..........we were there this past Mon thru Weds...........and I can assure you this wasn't a recent pic.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

I wish the water looked that good, NOT!!!! L.O.L.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

At least they could be clever about it when they try to BS...the file name of the uploaded picture is FISHING%2007%20001.jpg.....I wonder what the 2007 stands for?


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah the attachment is labelled 07 why would you mislead people like that....


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Great detective work boys, water wrong color, too high, green trees, date on attachment.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Dern fellas ease up....He just said had a great day......he did not say what day or year....LOL


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

this site.............mmmmmmmmmmmm


Nice pic by the way


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice pic Garza.....


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

very nice im jealouse, especially since im looking out the window to rain


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey he never did say when he caught the fish, plus if you believe every detail in about half of the reports you read your pretty gullible anyway.
Nice stringer no matter when you caught them.


----------



## garza (Dec 27, 2006)

*2coolers*

I usually don't post to many threads, I had just introduced one of my fishing partners to this forum, and was letting him know how friendly 2coolers are. After I posted the thread a found it to be very misleading. Although we did have a good day, it was not this year.I was simply stating that I am looking forward to another great summer. I know this is a "fishing report forum", and after I started reading all the comments I know now how smart some of you guys really are. One last clue. nobody noticed the gazebo is still under contruction. Its been finished for awhile now! sorry guys!


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

garza said:


> I usually don't post to many threads, I had just introduced one of my fishing partners to this forum, and was letting him know how friendly 2coolers are. After I posted the thread a found it to be very misleading. Although we did have a good day, it was not this year.I was simply stating that I am looking forward to another great summer. I know this is a "fishing report forum", and after I started reading all the comments I know now how smart some of you guys really are. One last clue. nobody noticed the gazebo is still under contruction. Its been finished for awhile now! sorry guys!


I actually appreciate your response. Hope we all have a great spring and summer. Later, Aubrey


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*A funny thread!*

I hope I remember this one if I ever catch enough fish to brag about.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice stringer of fish when ever it was caught. I like seeing success. I even go back and look at stringer pictures from 1960. Good luck this summer.


----------

